# Canadian Tipping...



## FishCharming (May 8, 2010)

So i just moved back to the Buffalo area and started waiting tables. I've worked in resterants in southern california and louisiana and so far it appears that my current area is populated with the worst tippers i've ever seen. 

Not to toot my own horn but i'm a friendly and attentive server and frequently receive compliments from my guests but the tips around here are just appalling, often under 10%. Many of my co-workers and other servers i know in the area claim this is because of the large volume of Canadian diners we get (we're 15 minutes from the niagra falls border). 

Why this is an issue with canadians i have no idea. I've heard that servers get paid much better in Canada and that gratuity is often included in the bill. I figured i'd ask you all since our crowd tends to be more of an eating out crowd and we have a lot of canadians 'round these parts =D

So what's everyone's policy on tipping? Particularly that of our friends from the great frozen north?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

are very plain and simple...I basically only go to buffet style restaurants...and I do most of the work and my tip is accordingly.

I am of the mind set that one should be happy with what they receive in this day and age and with the way economy is not good. but that is me.


----------



## djudex (May 8, 2010)

Generally speaking I tip 20% (and I'm Canadian btw) as my base rate and drop it to 10% if the service blows but I have been known to toss in up to half the bill if the service was exceptional. There's only been one time I can remember where I didn't leave a tip at all and it was one of the worst dining experiences of my life.

Maybe it's different out east but I know here in Alberta it's not all that common to have the gratuity included in the bill automatically unless there's a large group of people and even then it's only at certain restaurants.

As for getting paid better that's likely true. From what I understand even if there are minimum wage laws in a particular state servers can be paid less as it's assumed they will get tips. Doesn't work like that up here, your wage is your wage and if you're good enough to get tips then that's on top of what you earn as a salary.


----------



## gypsy (May 8, 2010)

Gratuity is not included in Canadians' bills.

Canadians are taught that a tip is earned by the server as a thank you for the good service, and should not be expected. Why should we give a 15% tip to a crummy server? That only encourages them to keep giving bad service.

If I am at a restaurant, and get the kind of service I expected (ie, server is friendly, polite and prompt) then they get 15%. If they go above and beyond the call of duty, they get 20-25%. If they are lazy, rude, and don't treat me like they appreciate that I am their customer, they get lower grades of tips. Canadians are not cheap, we just don't believe in rewarding shitty service when we come in contact with it.

I'm in Ontario, btw, and I often go to Buffalo.


----------



## FishCharming (May 8, 2010)

i can understand that when it comes to buffets but not for a sit down restaurant. Maybe most people don't know this but servers get paid sub minimum wage. New York state pays servers $4.65 an hour and Louisiana pays servers $2.25 an hour. And often times your shifts are very short, only being 3-4 hours. On top of that most places require that you claim 100% of your tips and in new york servers get taxed on their paychecks, small as they are, at 17% of their sales. 

math time! so if i work a four hour shift at $4.65/hour and sell $200 worth of food and drink and receive $20 in tips (not uncommon around here) i will have made $38 and some change bringing my hourly pay to $9.50 an hour. Now, the state taxes you at 17% of your sales so the state taxes me as if i'd made about $57 or $13.50ish/ hour. doesn't seem like a big deal except when you're serving, 20 hours a week is pretty much full time. so now my paychecks, which are already small, are taxed in a higher tax bracket and consequently much smaller still because of the inflated and unrealistic tax rate. now it's impossible to expect to live off of your paycheck and so you are working almost exclusively for tips which are low because "times are tough everywhere" 

so, ultimately, you end up with the only people who can afford to work for $100 a week (teenagers) as servers who don't bother with good service because the money isn't worth it... 

Now, i'm not saying you should tip 20% regardless of the quality of your server but you should be prepared to be tipping that much if you go to a sit down restaurant. And if you can't afford to tip that much then go to a less expensive place. 

Oh, and if you use a coupon or gift certificate, base your tip off of the original amount, not the new amount. again, servers get taxed off of the total, not the adjusted amount. So if your bill is $104 and you have a $100 gift card i get taxed as if you tipped me $17 not the $1 you left on your $4 remaining balance...


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

gypsy said:


> Gratuity is not included in Canadians' bills.
> 
> Canadians are taught that a tip is earned by the server as a thank you for the good service, and should not be expected. Why should we give a 15% tip to a crummy server? That only encourages them to keep giving bad service.
> 
> ...



I avoid those restaurants completely or the ones that add that if you are in groups of 6 or more. I simply tell them I want my own check.


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

djudex said:


> As for getting paid better that's likely true. From what I understand even if there are minimum wage laws in a particular state servers can be paid less as it's assumed they will get tips. Doesn't work like that up here, your wage is your wage and if you're good enough to get tips then that's on top of what you earn as a salary.



That's true, minimum wage in Quebec is lower if you're in a job that usually involves tipping, which is really unfortunately. Quebecers are cheap bastards, most people only tip 5-10%, even if 15-20% is the expected norm. 

There's also a huge difference in tipping according to what restaurant you go to. In a cheaper chain-style restaurant, waiters often get 20-25%, because hey, the bill is so low anyway, what's an extra 5 bucks? But if you go up the scale, the waiters will maybe get 10% on a hundred bucks meal, even though the service is excellent. 

And "Canadian tipping" made me think of cow tipping. You ain't gonna knock me over.


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2010)

In Ontario, I believe servers do make slightly below min wage (and they get away with paying students under 18 even less....I remember being paid $5/h when min wage was $6.95, all those years ago), so my average tip is 20%. If the server is rude or slow (when the place is not packed, at least), they get proportionately less. However, if they are friendly or if I'm a regular at that restaurant, they get a better tip.

Bartenders are another story - I drink a lot, hahaha, and I tip $1-2 per drink ordered


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

do you think one should be happy with what they receive in a tip? meaning that if somebody only gave you a 5.00 tip for a 75.00 are you not appreciatative of being given that? I was brought up to appreciate anything I ever received and i wonder if that line of thought is old school.

anyone care to comment?

:bow::bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> do you think one should be happy with what they receive in a tip? meaning that if somebody only gave you a 5.00 tip for a 75.00 are you not appreciatative of being given that? I was brought up to appreciate anything I ever received and i wonder if that line of thought is old school.
> 
> anyone care to comment?
> 
> :bow::bow:



Sure, your attitude indicates that you are cheap, nasty, and low class. 

With the exception of CA and WA, servers in the US get paid less that half minimum wage. I waitress part time and i make $2.53/hr. Restaurants get what is called a tip credit, which means they can pay less than the federally mandated minimum wage because it's expected the employee will get tipped.

Furthermore,the IRS is allowed to assume you get tipped 10%. That means if i close out a cash sale, or close out a credit card sale and don't log in a tip, the IRS is permitted to tax me on 10% of my sale. This amount lets them split the difference between large tips that are not claimed and people like yourself. So, if you tip $5 on a $75 check, the server gets taxed on $7.50. Would you want a tax bill for less money than you actually earn? No? 

Then there is tipsharing. Servers are required to "tip out", or tipshare with other employees. In some cases it's a percentage of overall tips received and in some cases it's a percentage of sales. So, at my last job we had to tip out 1.5% of sales to the expediter/food runners and 2% to the bus boys. So on your $75 bill, no matter WHAT you tip, i'd still owe $1.50 to the staffers who bring your food and $2.00 to the bussers who clear and reset your table. Yes we round UP to $100 on the $75. So on your oh-so-lavish $5 tip i'm keeping $1.50. And paying taxes on $7.50. Meaning it actually costs ME money out of pocket to wait on a cheapskate like you.

If you choose to participate in the American dining system, you understand that the tip is the server's *salary.* It's not some little present you choose to leave. Would you be satisfied if you collected a paycheck from your job at the end of the week and they only gave you $5 with the understanding that you should be grateful they gave you anything?

Tip 20% or stay home.

Oh, and here's some free advice. If you ever tip $5 on a $75 check, do NOT go back to that restaurant because you'll be remembered and not treated well at all.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I avoid those restaurants completely or the ones that add that if you are in groups of 6 or more. I simply tell them I want my own check.



LOL. if you are IN a group of 6 you're getting the autograt. For fucks sake do you REALLY try to pull this off? Where i work now we dont' give seperate checks at all, and at my last job we did, but EACH check gets the gratuity added. Sure you got your own check but you were IN A GROUP of a certain size and you're paying the gratuity. If a server has to take care of a large party, s/he isn't getting seated otherwise, or is having an entire section taken up by a large party. The autograt protects the server and ensure a decent gratuity for doing his or her job.

If you want to eat someplace cheap, let me recommend your own kitchen or a takeaway hot dog stand. Do not go to a sit down restaurant if tipping bothers you so much.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sure, your attitude indicates that you are cheap, nasty, and low class.
> 
> With the exception of CA and WA, servers in the US get paid less that half minimum wage. I waitress part time and i make $2.53/hr. Restaurants get what is called a tip credit, which means they can pay less than the federally mandated minimum wage because it's expected the employee will get tipped.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your timely advise....apparently you are a server with attitude and I do not go to restaurant and only buffets because I do not have time for servers such as you..

and some free advise back...I am neither nasty or low class but I am cheap that is why I am debt free and only have to work part time...how many can say that? lol

and if you think you will get under my skin...nice try and who is starting to get nasty? not me...but thank you for responding.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

1. On behalf of all servers, thank you for not coming to our restaurants.

2. Going to a buffet to save on tipping is well and good, but somebody is bussing those tables and in some cases bringing you drinks, silverware, etc. If you can't part with a couple of dollars for them, stay home.

3. Yeah, see....it's NOT about attitude. It's about expecting to get paid for my work. It never ceases to amaze me how a server who wants to get paid a reasonable amount of money is rude, greedy, nasty, etc.

4. Lot's of people don't have debt and are not cheap. They are really not mutually exclusive. Truly frugal types don't eat out, but when they do, they fairly compensate the waitstaff.

Your problem is your attitude towards tipping. You seem to think servers should be grateful for tips, rather than the tips being a salary they earn fair and square.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> Thank you for your timely advise....apparently you are a server with attitude and I do not go to restaurant and only buffets because I do not have time for servers such as you..
> 
> and some free advise back...I am neither nasty or low class but I am cheap that is why I am debt free and only have to work part time...how many can say that? lol
> 
> and if you think you will get under my skin...nice try and who is starting to get nasty? not me...but thank you for responding.



I am debt free. Disabled and live on a pretty low income. I still tip.


----------



## jtgw (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with LoveBHMs. Tips are not gifts, they're earned money. You can't start preaching about being 'grateful for what you receive' when it comes to tips. At least, no more than you can preach to anyone who is being paid less than the value of their work. Sure, if waiters were paid a decent, living wage, and tips were a bonus that happy customers gave for outstanding service or whatever reason, then yes, you could say the waiter should be 'grateful'. But not when waiters are not paid enough to live on by their employers and they NEED their tips to SURVIVE.

A customer who pays less than the expected tip when the service was acceptable is committing moral fraud, and it's only because of a legal loophole that he can't be charged with anything. If you have a problem with tipping, don't eat out. Period.

Btw, I was just in Montreal and asked about the tipping policy. I was told it was 15%, same as in Philly. Philadelphians, I'm happy to say, are supposed to be among the more generous tippers.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> 1. On behalf of all servers, thank you for not coming to our restaurants.
> 
> 2. Going to a buffet to save on tipping is well and good, but somebody is bussing those tables and in some cases bringing you drinks, silverware, etc. If you can't part with a couple of dollars for them, stay home.
> 
> ...



and for the record I do tip and if the bill is 8.00 I leave a 1.00 and when I do go to a rest I am neither pushy and friendly and dont expect the waitstaff to wait on me hand and foot. I like to have my meal and left alone...and I stand by what I said. I was at one time a car parker and I worked on tips and the money was not that great however I appreicated what I received. sometimes it was a quarter or a dollar. So I speak from experience. Car parkers run and work just as hard as wait staff and this was back in the 70's so adjust the time frame.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and for the record I do tip and if the bill is 8.00 I leave a 1.00 and when I do go to a rest I am neither pushy and friendly and dont expect the waitstaff to wait on me hand and foot. I like to have my meal and left alone...and I stand by what I said. I was at one time a car parker and I worked on tips and the money was not that great however I appreicated what I received. sometimes it was a quarter or a dollar. So I speak from experience. Car parkers run and work just as hard as wait staff and this was back in the 70's so adjust the time frame.



Tipping 8% just makes you a cheap jerk. The fact that you don't 'expect' to be waited on 'hand and foot' makes no sense since you're _sitting in somebody's section in a restaurant._ The server takes your order, brings your food, responds to problems, refills your drinks, etc. It's called SERVICE.

When you parked cars, did they pay you less than 1/3 minimum wage? Or did you make minimum plus tips? The idea that other workers work as hard as waiters and don't expect to get tipped is silly. Servers are part of a tiny number of workers in this country where employers don't have to pay minimum wage. The hospitality industry is tip based in North America, dont' like it don't go out.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 8, 2010)

Minimum wage in BC is $8.00. Even if you're in the restaurant industry.

We tip at 15%. Some restaurants include a gratuity with the bill, most don't. 

I only under-tip if the service is horrendous.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

it was strictly tips thank you very much and I had to run at least 500 feet to park and get the car and you try that dressed up and no sneakers. I worked my ass off for the crap I received and I was thankful for whatever I did receive and I was not some server with entitlement issues who feels they should be given a big huge tip and sorry I do not expect a wait staff to stand over me and ask me every two seconds to is everything alright?

so now you have a little background, I guess it was a different time and the people who worked during my time were appreciatative of what they received unlike the ones today who will complain and whine and if you do not like the job you are doing as a server find another job....and once again thank you again for responding...

and the main reason I go to a buffet is that I can help myself to my drinks and food and I do not need to tip that well. 

and I bet you love senior citizens coming to your restaurant and being pests and living a small tip, and given the state of the economy you would think that at least you receive something.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

i'm really not sure the point of your posts. You seem stuck on the notion that servers, unlike people in other jobs should be grateful for whatever tips they get, even if the tip is so small that _compliance with tax laws means the waiter paid to wait on you._ I do my job very well and expect appropriate compensation. Your passive aggressive attitude of "not expecting somebody to stand over you" is bullshit and i can assure you it's recognized as bullshit by anyone who's bartended or waited tables.

i've never understood this mindset but there is a personality type (yours) that for some reason is perennially ticked off at waiters for expecting tips even when the entire system in this country is based on customers leaving tips for the server. You clearly take some bizarre joy in being cheap, so just never go to sit down restuarants and everyone will be happy. If you ever do go to a place with waiter service, just tell them ahead of time you only plan on tipping 8% but that you're ok with them scaling back the level of service.

Oh, and the last senior citizen i waited on gave me $20 on an $80 check. The most pesky thing she did was asked me to snap a picture of her friend and her which took a full 1/2 second. Believe it or not some people are delighted to receive prompt and attentive service and want to pay accordingly.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

they do vitually nothing because I go and fill my own drink and get my own food and if I need napkins I go and get them myself and why should I tip 15% when they basically stand around and do nothing, that does not make sense to me and if it does not make sense then it is not right however, you have your own opinion and I have mine and I have many many years to back up what I have seen and done in my life.

thank you again for your opinions one and all.

and I wish they would pay the servers in the usa an hourly wage like 8.00 per hour and no tips and I wonder if the servers would still be so willing to work as hard without tips?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

you apparently did not want to address that I have experience in working on just tips which amounted to not much back in the day. and I had to pay taxes on them too. try to work 8 hours a day and only making 25.00 and running in hot dry summer weather or cold weather, I doubt you would because you have quit before it got that bad.

and just so you should know , my bill came to only 7.95 and that is with the drink. so one dollar was more than fair for doing nothing. and when it came to buying a drink at a bar I gave a dollar also. I hope your career change will allow you to spend money on foolishness and impress your friends.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and I wish they would pay the servers in the usa an hourly wage like 8.00 per hour and no tips and I wonder if the servers would still be so willing to work as hard without tips?



No.



> I hope your career change will allow you to spend money on foolishness and impress your friends.



How I spend my money is none of your fucking business, and i (and other servers) resent the idiocy that you assume we spend money on anything apart from paying bills, paying for school, living expenses, etc. You know....the same things EVERYONE spends their paycheck on.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> How I spend my money is none of your fucking business, and i (and other servers) resent the idiocy that you assume we spend money on anything apart from paying bills, paying for school, living expenses, etc. You know....the same things EVERYONE spends their paycheck on.



you spend your fucking money I do not care...and you dont like the idea of getting hourly wage? no pleasing you I guess and you want a tip and hourly wage it would be much like double tipping.. I hope it will come to hourly wages that way the wait staff wont have anything to complain about then...lol


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

Actually the system is fine the way it is. House pays us a token wage, all of which goes to taxes, and we get tips. Most of the time the tips are in line with what we expect. For the record, we're expected to know everything about the menu, be able to recommend food/wine pairings, know everything about the wine list as well as all cocktails. We're also expected to multi task and have stellar interpersonal skills and generally be willing and able to ensure that our guests have a terrific experience.

Not sure how out of all jobs in the world, you pick waiters to be resentful of our salaries. Do i make pretty good money doing it part time? (oh and for the record when i said part time, i meant i also have a full time job) Yes. And i earn it.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

do me a favor and go to the local bar and you tell me honesty that they do not make a good salary. watch the dollars flow in the tip jar.

I have no objections to wait staff at all, my objections are to tips. I feel a living wage is what they industry needs..but I bet you dimes to donuts that the current wait staff would not give such great service if they did not recieve a tip.


----------



## FishCharming (May 8, 2010)

This situation is one where you dont know how good you have it. As i'm sure LoveBHMs can tell you out of a server's 4-5 hour shift only about half of it is actually spent serving. The other half is "side work". "Side work" is anything and everything from rolling silverware to washing dishes and making salad dressings to manual labor and janitorial work. How much do you think these restaurants would have to raise their prices if they actually had to pay people minimum wage to do what a full staff of underpaid servers do on a daily basis? This is work we do in order to be able to wait on you so. Be glad that at least you have the option to voice your opinion through tipping because if we all were paid minimum wage your burger would be a lot more than 8 bucks...

And i'm sorry if you dont want to be bothered during your meal. if that's the case i suggest you stay away from any corporate chain restaurant. I HAVE to check on my guests a set number of times whether i want to or not. so if i'm bugging you during your meal, talk to my boss about it. 

And if you don't want to be waited on hand and foot, cool. I have no problem with someone that's easy. If you want to leave an 8% tip and you don't cause me any stress i really don't even care. you'll still get the same level of service i give to the regular couple that always tips 30%. But there is an inordinate number of people that take a perverse pleasure from being outright bastards. These are the people that complain about everything, that run you back and forth to the point that you cannot effectively manage any of your other tables and then leave you a 5% tip. I know quite a few people who are PROUD that they've never left more than a 10% tip... like they're validating their existence by screwing over some poor server... THAT is the mentality of trash...


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> This situation is one where you dont know how good you have it. As i'm sure LoveBHMs can tell you out of a server's 4-5 hour shift only about half of it is actually spent serving. The other half is "side work". "Side work" is anything and everything from rolling silverware to washing dishes and making salad dressings to manual labor and janitorial work. How much do you think these restaurants would have to raise their prices if they actually had to pay people minimum wage to do what a full staff of underpaid servers do on a daily basis? This is work we do in order to be able to wait on you so. Be glad that at least you have the option to voice your opinion through tipping because if we all were paid minimum wage your burger would be a lot more than 8 bucks...
> 
> And i'm sorry if you dont want to be bothered during your meal. if that's the case i suggest you stay away from any corporate chain restaurant. I HAVE to check on my guests a set number of times whether i want to or not. so if i'm bugging you during your meal, talk to my boss about it.
> 
> And if you don't want to be waited on hand and foot, cool. I have no problem with someone that's easy. If you want to leave an 8% tip and you don't cause me any stress i really don't even care. you'll still get the same level of service i give to the regular couple that always tips 30%. But there is an inordinate number of people that take a perverse pleasure from being outright bastards. These are the people that complain about everything, that run you back and forth to the point that you cannot effectively manage any of your other tables and then leave you a 5% tip. I know quite a few people who are PROUD that they've never left more than a 10% tip... like they're validating their existence by screwing over some poor server... THAT is the mentality of trash...



if I am not causing you a problem and I am being friendly and joking with you and not being a pain, then what I tip is a good thing. besides would you or your waitstaff have someone like me who is friendly and enjoyable to talk to or would you rather have some shit head who makes you run away and be demanding?


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I know quite a few people who are PROUD that they've never left more than a 10% tip... like they're validating their existence by screwing over some poor server... THAT is the mentality of trash...



:wubu::wubu::wubu:

Oh and for the record i sometimes fill in at bartender and yes, i make good money there too because thankfully the majority of our guests know how to conduct themselves. Sorry but it's just weird that the whole fact that we get tipped annoys you so much.

Stay. Home.



> besides would you or your waitstaff have someone like me who is friendly and enjoyable to talk to or would you rather have some shit head who makes you run away and be demanding?



LOL. Dude, nobody fucking wants a verbal tip from you. Do you really think a waiter can tell the bank that holds his mortgage or a judge that enforces his child support that he waited on a very enjoyable and friendly customer that day? Being friendly doesn't get you out of paying for your service. Sure everyone would rather you be pleasant but not in lieu of *paying an appropriate gratuity.*


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Oh and for the record i sometimes fill in at bartender and yes, i make good money there too because thankfully the majority of our guests know how to conduct themselves. Sorry but it's just weird that the whole fact that we get tipped annoys you so much.
> 
> Stay. Home.




no I wont stay home and I go to see how much money and I conduct myself very nicely thank you and I am respectful towards them and if I bottle of beer costs 2.50 how much should I leave 10.00? why not, more money for the bartender with your thinking.

aint life grand?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Oh and for the record i sometimes fill in at bartender and yes, i make good money there too because thankfully the majority of our guests know how to conduct themselves. Sorry but it's just weird that the whole fact that we get tipped annoys you so much.
> 
> ...



so you would rather have some asshole who makes you run around and belittles you just to get a good tip...or would you rather have somebody who is friendly to you at least and treats like a human being? get a grip on reality


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

I for one am tired of trying to convince a blank blank of how the economy is and what one can afford.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> so you would rather have some asshole who makes you run around and belittles you just to get a good tip...or would you rather have somebody who is friendly to you at least and treats like a human being? get a grip on reality



Wow. You are so missing the point. It is entirely possible to both be a decent person and to leave a proper tip. See you rationalize being a crappy tipper by the fact that you're nice. The overwhelming majority of our guest treat me like a human being and also tip properly. Do you honestly think most people go out and think "well i can either be nice or i can properly compensate my server." And for the record, those assholes who make us run around and try to belittle us are often the ones who don't tip well.

Grip on reality? I work at a JOB, to earn MONEY.



> I for one am tired of trying to convince a blank blank of how the economy is and what one can afford.



If you are negatively affected by the economy, don't eat out. And if you can't afford to pay for food and leave a decent tip you can't afford to eat out. End of story.


----------



## FishCharming (May 8, 2010)

why would you tip a bartender a dollar for opening and handing you a $3 bottle of beer when you'd only tip a server a dollar for waiting on you your entire meal?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> And if you don't want to be waited on hand and foot, cool. I have no problem with someone that's easy. If you want to leave an 8% tip and you don't cause me any stress i really don't even care. you'll still get the same level of service i give to the regular couple that always tips 30%. But there is an inordinate number of people that take a perverse pleasure from being outright bastards. These are the people that complain about everything, that run you back and forth to the point that you cannot effectively manage any of your other tables and then leave you a 5% tip. I know quite a few people who are PROUD that they've never left more than a 10% tip... like they're validating their existence by screwing over some poor server... THAT is the mentality of trash...


 
I have to assume that it balances out in the end, otherwise, why would a waiter/waitress work for free? Unfortunately, a lot of people have the 'likeitmatters' mindset, and feel that a tip is not mandatory. And the unpleasant truth is that it isn't (but it should be, since restaurants aren't willing to raise wages to a reasonable standard and patrons probably wouldn't be willing to pay whatever extra they would charge to cover the additional overhead). I always tip at least 20% of the bill, unless the service was truly awful and the waiter/waitress was clearly at fault (i.e., outright rude). I can't remember the last time I had poor service, though. Sometimes it's not quite as good as I'd like for it to be, but I can usually understand why, especially if the restaurant is hopping busy. Then again, since we have a toddler, we don't go to higher-end establishments. We expect that the waiter/waitress is going to be a bit frazzled and rushed at a family establishment like Applebees or Ruby Tuesdays. 

likeitmatters, you aren't legally obligated to tip anything at all. But yeah, your mindset does hint at cheap and ungracious. Despite what you'd LIKE to see happen -- a higher wage paid to servers -- you know that this isn't reality. If you expect to have a meal served to you in a sit-down restaurant, then you should thank your server with a minimum gratuity of 15-20%. And you shouldn't expect the waiter/waitress to be GRATEFUL for any crumb you throw his/her way. A tip is a reasonable cost of engaging in the luxury of having a meal served to you. 

Having said that, though: FishCharming, I liked your response re: level of service not reflecting the amount of tip you receive. That's classy. An entitlement attitude displayed by anyone -- patron or server -- is unpleasant to deal with.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have to assume that it balances out in the end, otherwise, why would a waiter/waitress work for free? Unfortunately, a lot of people have the 'likeitmatters' mindset, and feel that a tip is not mandatory. And the unpleasant truth is that it isn't (but it should be, since restaurants aren't willing to raise wages to a reasonable standard and patrons probably wouldn't be willing to pay whatever extra they would charge to cover the additional overhead). I always tip at least 20% of the bill, unless the service was truly awful and the waiter/waitress was clearly at fault (i.e., outright rude). I can't remember the last time I had poor service, though. Sometimes it's not quite as good as I'd like for it to be, but I can usually understand why, especially if the restaurant is hopping busy. Then again, since we have a toddler, we don't go to higher-end establishments. We expect that the waiter/waitress is going to be a bit frazzled and rushed at a family establishment like Applebees or Ruby Tuesdays.
> 
> likeitmatters, you aren't legally obligated to tip anything at all. But yeah, your mindset does hint at cheap and ungracious. Despite what you'd LIKE to see happen -- a higher wage paid to servers -- you know that this isn't reality. If you expect to have a meal served to you in a sit-down restaurant, then you should thank your server with a minimum gratuity of 15-20%. And you shouldn't expect the waiter/waitress to be GRATEFUL for any crumb you throw his/her way. A tip is a reasonable cost of engaging in the luxury of having a meal served to you.
> 
> Having said that, though: FishCharming, I liked your response re: level of service not reflecting the amount of tip you receive. That's classy. An entitlement attitude displayed by anyone -- patron or server -- is unpleasant to deal with.



and having said that, given the economy in todays world, I still feel that whatever you get, it should be appreciated no matter what...


----------



## warwagon86 (May 8, 2010)

ok i dont know shit about your systems

i am also quite drunk

but i always leave a tip - my mammy does it and i will do it! i got a burger and 2 beers in the bar in CT where i work

it came to 15.75

i leave 25 so that covers tip and anything else i always think its better to be safe than sorry! so i dont know wha i tipped or if its good or bad but its all im giving 

except for steakks they always get more.....mmmmm texas roadhiuse


----------



## warwagon86 (May 8, 2010)

oo and th eburger includes freis


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and having said that, given the economy in todays world, I still feel that whatever you get, it should be appreciated no matter what...


 
If you can't afford the tip, then don't indulge yourself with the service. It is not reasonable to expect the server to be grateful for chump change or friendly banter. You're occupying a space at a table. Most people DO understand the standard practice of rendering a minimally acceptable gratuity for the service provided, which means that your cheap ass occupied a space and an amount of time that then turned into a black hole for the server -- had you not occupied that space and that time, another customer would have likely provided a reasonable gratuity.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

I'm reasonably certain likeitmatters understands how they system works and how servers and bartenders get paid. I think he takes some perverse pleasure in not tipping well and he rationalizes it by claiming servers are greedy, have attitude, are spending the money foolishly, and just generally don't "deserve" to earn a good living. 

It's thankfully an uncommon mindset, but the hospitality industry board i read always has one or two trolls who think this way and like to come to the board and attack servers and bartenders and act as if their expectation of a gratuity makes them greedy, rude, shallow moneygrubbers.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm reasonably certain likeitmatters understands how they system works and how servers and bartenders get paid. I think he takes some perverse pleasure in not tipping well and he rationalizes it by claiming servers are greedy, have attitude, are spending the money foolishly, and just generally don't "deserve" to earn a good living.
> 
> It's thankfully an uncommon mindset, but the hospitality industry board i read always has one or two trolls who think this way and like to come to the board and attack servers and bartenders and act as if their expectation of a gratuity makes them greedy, rude, shallow moneygrubbers.




the only troll that is here is you my dear..you are young and have a sense of entitlement. learn to walk in my shoes if you can and experience what I have experienced. remember i was your age and learned about life a little different than you. I do not have that mind set of gimme gimme...enuff said.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

i've noticed with your posts that your favorit default argument is that the other poster is 'young' and therefore stupid. You need to quit that because it's getting old and i dont' recall posting my age on here so you dont' know how old i am.

Aaand. If you consider expecting to be compensated for doing a job to be having a sense of entitlement, then yes, i do.

If this is how you act in bars and restaurants, trust me when i tell you it's light years away from pleasant and friendly.


----------



## Saoirse (May 8, 2010)

but do you go to sit down rests or buffet style


----------



## rellis10 (May 8, 2010)

In England i dont believe there is as much of a tipping culture as in America and Canada, it's a far more optional thing. I dont eat out very often, not at all recently due to being unemployed and strapped for cash, but if i do i will always conduct myself well and leave a tip if i can afford it. I'd like to think if we ran the same system America and Canada use i'd be willing to tip well consistently.

As for arguments about age...what does that have to do with anything here? So you MAY have lived more years on this planet, but that doesnt give you a right to neglect the people who serve you. There is no 'gimme gimme' mindset, just the right to be awarded the payment for doing their job well.


----------



## jtgw (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I honestly don't see how it's an 'entitlement' issue to expect to be paid a living wage. Isn't everyone entitled to a job and a living? Being paid enough to live on is a right, in my opinion, not a privilege.

I mean, I could go out on a limb here and speculate that livelikeitmatters was forced by circumstances to work these kinds of jobs, and dealt with cheap assholes who never compensated him appropriately for his service, which he then rationalized by claiming to be 'grateful' for the inadequate compensation, which in turn allows him to rationalize his adoption of this cheap asshole behavior towards others. It's the usual cycle where you get abused and then cope by abusing others later on. Same old same old.


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

It really bugs me that you posted that one of your reasons for not tipping is the economy. I work minimum wage, part-time because of my studies, and I still only eat out if I'm certain I can easily cover the bill, and tips. If you can't do that, you shouldn't go out.

And as for what was said before, that tipping is legally required. Of course it's not. But you HAVE to, in my mind. It's common courtesy, once again.


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

You bet your sweet ass that I tip. Even with the worst waiter I ever got, I still left a tip. I typically go for a 20% rate, but will go for 1/3 of the bill if said waiter was awesome. I just don't see how people wouldn't tip. That waiter or waitress works for hours and hours on end, are on their feet the entire time, and have to deal with hundreds of rude customers a week. It's a tough job. 

If you can't tip, then you can't eat out.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 9, 2010)

jtgw said:


> Yeah, I honestly don't see how it's an 'entitlement' issue to expect to be paid a living wage. Isn't everyone entitled to a job and a living? Being paid enough to live on is a right, in my opinion, not a privilege.
> 
> I mean, I could go out on a limb here and speculate that livelikeitmatters was forced by circumstances to work these kinds of jobs, and dealt with cheap assholes who never compensated him appropriately for his service, which he then rationalized by claiming to be 'grateful' for the inadequate compensation, which in turn allows him to rationalize his adoption of this cheap asshole behavior towards others. It's the usual cycle where you get abused and then cope by abusing others later on. Same old same old.



should be paid a living wage and forget the tips that way they cannot complain about not being paid crappy tips and somebody said "no" to that idea. though I like to see who would be in favor of hours wages instead of the 2 cents per hour they receive now.

hourly wage vs tips.

and would you still do your job as well if you did?


----------



## LisaInNC (May 9, 2010)

I deliver pizzas and I can tell you as someone who works for tips, we are NOT grateful for the dollar you give us when gas is 3 dollars. Tip accordingly or cook your own food. Its very simple.

p.s. If you are a repeat bad tipper, I will be sure to bring your food last, and roll my window down so its nice and cold for you when I get there. (This is excludes SUPER old people who I know are on a fixed income and only get to treat themselves to pizza once a month.)


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 9, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> should be paid a living wage and forget the tips that way they cannot complain about not being paid crappy tips and somebody said "no" to that idea. though I like to see who would be in favor of hours wages instead of the 2 cents per hour they receive now.
> 
> hourly wage vs tips.
> 
> and would you still do your job as well if you did?



The "somebody" who said no to that was the restaurant industry. If they were forced to pay a higher salary to the staff, the food costs would go up like crazy. For what it's worth, taking advantage of lower food costs (which stay low because the servers and bartenders are paid less than $3/hr) and not tipping properly is just an amazingly tacky thing to do. 

And your argument seems to be that waiters should get paid an hourly wage but that if they were, they would not do that job well. I'm still not sure i understand your derision towards tipped employees.


----------



## RJI (May 9, 2010)

I tend to be an over tipper probably because I have worked in Sales/Service for many years. 
If the service is Excellent I will do a 25-30% tip and if just Good will do a 15-20%. 

I think the entire industry sucks and needs an overhaul! 
The servers should be paid a fare wage and then with good service get tips to improve on a already good salary not the current $3hr setup going. 
In my area the server will be taxed on 12% of the bill even if you don't tip so to me that is total BS. 

A tip is just that, a tip and should not be counted on as salary and the restaurant and bar owners are getting off easy with cheap labor as the customers are obligated to pay them. 
I'd rather pay more for my meal upfront then feel obligated to tip a poor server 15% because I know they are getting taxed on it either way.


----------



## BigChaz (May 9, 2010)

My tipping rules and criteria.

I basically have one rule that guarantees you a good tip over a not-so-good tip. My drink. You keep my drink full and you are golden! That's pretty much it! I guess you also can't be a jerk, but I can count on one hand waiters who have been jerks.

As for tipping rules, anytime the tip would be below $3, I set the default amount to $3. So no matter what, you are getting at least $3. So basically anything $15 and below is $3 added onto my meal. Above $15 you will get a solid, normal 20-30% depending on my mood that day.

I should probably mention that I worked my way through high school and college as a cook in many restaurants and may be more inclined to tip because of that.

Edit: Tipping can be pretty amazing income though. Some of the restaurants I cooked at were pretty high end and waiters would walk out with $400ish in tips a night. For some of them it was basically their career to be a high paid waiter.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My tipping rules and criteria.
> 
> I basically have one rule that guarantees you a good tip over a not-so-good tip. My drink. You keep my drink full and you are golden! That's pretty much it! I guess you also can't be a jerk, but I can count on one hand waiters who have been jerks.
> 
> ...



In some places, serving is considered an honorable profession. It is not something anyone can do, and the higher up you go on level of the club or restaurant, the more money you make and the more 'lifers' you're going to find. Waiters in 4 star places can make upwards of $90K/year, but keep in mind they're professionals. Those types wait tables for a living, they're not going to school or waiting tables while they look for another job. Many of them honestly love the business, love food and wine, and enjoy serving. The cooks where i work are crazy passionate about food and love to invent new dishes and even talk to guests sometimes.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 9, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I deliver pizzas and I can tell you as someone who works for tips, we are NOT grateful for the dollar you give us when gas is 3 dollars. Tip accordingly or cook your own food. Its very simple.
> 
> p.s. If you are a repeat bad tipper, I will be sure to bring your food last, and roll my window down so its nice and cold for you when I get there. (This is excludes SUPER old people who I know are on a fixed income and only get to treat themselves to pizza once a month.)


 
That brings up a question, Lisa. I order pizza from ma & pa restaurants, as we don't like chain quality.

Where I live, there is a $4 delivery charge added directly to the bill. I know that the driver keeps some, if not all, of the delivery charge. The only reason I tip at all is because I don't know how much they keep. I don't mean to be cheap -- it's just that the pizza is $10, the delivery charge is already 40% of that cost. To me, it seems reasonable to add a dollar to that. So far, my pizza has always been steaming hot and tasty. Now, I'm wondering if the delivery driver has been adding something 'extra' to the toppings when he/she stops by my house 

Do the drivers usually keep a portion of the delivery charges? I know that they do at my favorite delivery place because I asked before making a decision on whether or not to tip at all. I just wonder if this is standard practice, or if the delivery charge is yet another attempt by the owners to add to their own bottom lines.


----------



## LisaInNC (May 9, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> That brings up a question, Lisa. I order pizza from ma & pa restaurants, as we don't like chain quality.
> 
> Where I live, there is a $4 delivery charge added directly to the bill. I know that the driver keeps some, if not all, of the delivery charge. The only reason I tip at all is because I don't know how much they keep. I don't mean to be cheap -- it's just that the pizza is $10, the delivery charge is already 40% of that cost. To me, it seems reasonable to add a dollar to that. So far, my pizza has always been steaming hot and tasty. Now, I'm wondering if the delivery driver has been adding something 'extra' to the toppings when he/she stops by my house
> 
> Do the drivers usually keep a portion of the delivery charges? I know that they do at my favorite delivery place because I asked before making a decision on whether or not to tip at all. I just wonder if this is standard practice, or if the delivery charge is yet another attempt by the owners to add to their own bottom lines.



Ok, lots of people question me on this and here it is. The pizza companies have always paid their drivers a mileage pay. Usually its $1 per delivery, but since hurricane katrina when gas prices went through the roof, the companies have figured out a way to make the customers pay for that mileage pay, as well as line their own pockets. The companies used to pay the drivers out of their profits. So to answer your question, the chains keep over half of the delivery charge. Also, we dont get minimum wage. I make $4.25 an hour while out on deliveries. 
As far as the mom and pops places go, you would have to ask your driver how much they get to keep from the delivery charge. They will tell you honestly I am sure. I know I always do.
Lastly, I would like to say, unlike waiters and bartenders who can service 10 or more people at one time. Delivery drivers can only take 2 or 3 deliveries per hour.


----------



## msbard90 (May 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> If you want to eat someplace cheap, let me recommend your own kitchen or a takeaway hot dog stand. Do not go to a sit down restaurant if tipping bothers you so much.



Thank you! I worked at Friendly's for quite some time, and a common misconception is that a tip is just an added bonus to my pay. Well, in CT, a waiter only gets $5.41 an hour. (I know its higher than a lot of of the US though...). However, Minimum wage here is $8.25 an hour. So, thats almost 3 dollars an hour less if you are a server. Everything in CT is uber expensive- a one room studio apartment smaller than your average bedroom runs at least $500.00 a month here (no furniture or appliances, nor utilites included). So decent tips are greatly appreciated, especially in a kid friendly restaurant, like Friendly's. Waiting on drunks, high teens, children and pissy parents is WAY more extensive and exhausting than any fine dining establishment, so please tip accordingly. Even though the restaurant isn't classy, it is important to think of the effort your server put into your experience.


----------



## gypsy (May 9, 2010)

"How to Tip: A Guide to Gratuities
Michelle Devon
Published January 25, 2007

The etymology of the word "tipping" as it pertains to leaving a gratuity for services received can be traced back to the slang of the medieval era, when, according to Yahoo! Answers, it literally meant "to hand it
over". Additionally, many other languages also link "gratuity" and "tip" together, *and the Latin origin of the word is directly linked to the word "gift".*

Additionally, some experts believe that the Roman Empire was the first to put tipping into practice when they put brass urns in establishments for dining and drinking, and that the word tip actually is an acronym for the sign placed on the urn, mean To Insure Promptitude, and patrons were expected to toss coins into the urns for prompt and good service.

Essentially, in modern language, to leave a tip is to give a "gift" of money to a service personnel for a service they have provided. It is customary in most sit-down restaurants to tip the wait staff, and in some restaurants it is also expected to tip the host or hostess who seats you. Many upscale restaurants also have a reputation for providing better seating to those who offer a tip to the host or hostess as well."

From http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/125992/how_to_tip_a_guide_to_gratuities.html

See, this is my point. Gratuity means FREE. A GIFT. Now, I believe as much as anyone that people should be paid a fair wage for their hard work. But it's the greed in the hospitality industry that fobs off part of this "fair wage" onto the consumer. But with that in mind... if I get shitty service at a restaurant, I have the power to tell them they are sub-standard, and they should not be rewarded for their bad attitude, snarky remarks, or lack of attention. In truth, service staff should not be sniping at the customers, but their employers, for not paying what is considered a fair wage. $3 an hour is what I made when I was 15 working at a convenience store in 1987. That is not an acceptable wage in this day and age. So, instead of blaming customers for shitty pay, turn to your employers. 

I am far from cheap. For instance, this morning I went out to breakfast. The bill came to $8.50, and I gave the waitress $12.00. So I take take *great* offense when I hear people say Canadians are cheap, when I know perfectly well that anyone I know IRL that I have dined with is the exact same way that I am. SOME Canadians are cheap. Just like SOME Americans are cheap, SOME folks from the UK are cheap, SOME Europeans are cheap. Don't blame the consumer. Blame your boss and the hospitality industry for being legally allowed to employ slave labour. 

And that is all I have to say about that. PERIOD.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2010)

gypsy said:


> "How to Tip: A Guide to Gratuities
> Michelle Devon
> Published January 25, 2007
> 
> ...




Most Canadians that travel to the US don't know how poorly the wait staff are paid and don't tip enough. The Canadians that do know (that I know of at least) tip very well when they know the deal.


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2010)

I didnt mean this as an incendiary remark towards Canadians, I really wanted to know if there was some fundamental difference in the restaurant industry between Canada and the states. I'm currently working in 3 different restaurants in the buffalo area: a casual family restaurant, a higher-end finer dining place, and a banquet facility. I also have several friends and family members who all work as servers. And out of every server i've talked to it is universally understood that Canadians are awful tippers.

As soon as the host spots the license plates or hears the accent every server in the place is scrambling to dump the table off on someone else. At first i thought it was a whole stereotyping thing, that you expect a bad tip so you give crap service. But i've gone out of my way to prove people wrong and I've never gotten higher than a 10% tip off of a Canadian table and most are well below that. And it's not restricted to one environment as i've seen that at all three places i work. Also, the Canadians seem to be the most likely to be verbal tippers, people who lavish you with compliments instead of leaving money. 

so yeah, if you're Canadian and that's not you, then thank you. but why the hell is everyone else like that? is it an Ontario thing?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I didnt mean this as an incendiary remark towards Canadians, I really wanted to know if there was some fundamental difference in the restaurant industry between Canada and the states. I'm currently working in 3 different restaurants in the buffalo area: a casual family restaurant, a higher-end finer dining place, and a banquet facility. I also have several friends and family members who all work as servers. And out of every server i've talked to it is universally understood that Canadians are awful tippers.
> 
> As soon as the host spots the license plates or hears the accent every server in the place is scrambling to dump the table off on someone else. At first i thought it was a whole stereotyping thing, that you expect a bad tip so you give crap service. But i've gone out of my way to prove people wrong and I've never gotten higher than a 10% tip off of a Canadian table and most are well below that. And it's not restricted to one environment as i've seen that at all three places i work. Also, the Canadians seem to be the most likely to be verbal tippers, people who lavish you with compliments instead of leaving money.
> 
> so yeah, if you're Canadian and that's not you, then thank you. but why the hell is everyone else like that? is it an Ontario thing?



No idea. Are they seniors? They tend to be a bit stingier.

My friends and I out on the West Coast are damn good tippers. And foodies.


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> No idea. Are they seniors? They tend to be a bit stingier.
> 
> My friends and I out on the West Coast are damn good tippers. And foodies.



nope, this goes for every age group that i've served. in fact, 20 somethings, which usually tend to be the best tippers stateside seem to be the worst of the canadian crowd. follow that by the 30-50 group. older canadians seem to tip a little bit better as do the few teenage groups i've had...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> nope, this goes for every age group that i've served. in fact, 20 somethings, which usually tend to be the best tippers stateside seem to be the worst of the canadian crowd. follow that by the 30-50 group. older canadians seem to tip a little bit better as do the few teenage groups i've had...




As I said before...most Canadians aren't aware of the huge difference in wage that restaurant staff in the US make compare to here. A lot of places include a gratuity here now so we are careful not to double tip. I honestly don't think it's intentional.

Menus in the US should have a disclaimer in them explaining the difference. Nothing fancy, just an FYI.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (May 9, 2010)

Hi FishCharming. I am Canadian, living in Ontario, and I travel to Buffalo from time to time. The shopping is great there and after a long day of shopping, of course I go out to eat. If the service is great, I tip 25%, always have. If it's mediocre, I tip 15% and if the service is downright bad, I only tip 10%. 

I am wondering how you know how all of the bad tippers are Canadian?


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Hi FishCharming. I am Canadian, living in Ontario, and I travel to Buffalo from time to time. The shopping is great there and after a long day of shopping, of course I go out to eat. If the service is great, I tip 25%, always have. If it's mediocre, I tip 15% and if the service is downright bad, I only tip 10%.
> 
> I am wondering how you know how all of the bad tippers are Canadian?



It's the red-and-white dogsleds parked in the handicapped spots, of course. Dead giveaway.


Hahaha, I'm kidding, of course. But you can tell the difference often, it's subtle, but accent and demeanor give it away.


----------



## inkedinto (May 9, 2010)

For a long time tax in Ontario was 15%. So if you added up the tax many people would just tip that and there is your 15% tip which is pretty standard. Now tax in Ontario has dropped to only 13% so if people are still applying the add the tax rule this may account for the drop in tip % on both sides of the boarder. I don't know what the tax % is in New York state on food but maybe this is the reason as well. The adding the tax and tipping that amount may account for the "bad tipping" at least in NY. Just a theory. 

Myself having been in the business always over tip. Unless the service was really super ridiculously bad. And always a cash tip even if I pay by credit.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2010)

this thread reminds me of the film waiting with ryan renolds 

class film:eat1:


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> this thread reminds me of the film waiting with ryan renolds
> 
> class film:eat1:




Great flick.




> See, this is my point. Gratuity means FREE. A GIFT. Now, I believe as much as anyone that people should be paid a fair wage for their hard work. But it's the greed in the hospitality industry that fobs off part of this "fair wage" onto the consumer. But with that in mind... if I get shitty service at a restaurant, I have the power to tell them they are sub-standard, and they should not be rewarded for their bad attitude, snarky remarks, or lack of attention. In truth, service staff should not be sniping at the customers, but their employers, for not paying what is considered a fair wage. $3 an hour is what I made when I was 15 working at a convenience store in 1987. That is not an acceptable wage in this day and age. So, instead of blaming customers for shitty pay, turn to your employers.



I do want to address the mindset because i think it's important. Restaurants operate on a very very small profit margin. Owning one is considered one of the riskiest small business ventures you can have, and it's not uncommon at all to read about even very high profile places going bankrupt. The idea that the wages, and therefore the costs of running a business are shifted to the consumer is somewhat misleading. If servers and bartenders were paid higher wages, the cost of food would go up, a lot. 

So you pay for both food and the server's wages the exact same way you pay for labor and parts when you have your car serviced. If you have your radiator replaced, you get a bill for the cost of the radiator and the time it took the mechanic to replace it. That system never seems to bother people, and in fact it probably makes more sense than to just bill you an extra $150 for a part.

The tip is not a gift, it's the cost of labor. If you don't tell the garage to just pay their mechanics more than don't tell restaurants to just pay employees more.


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2010)

Just another Ontarian saying I was always told tip 15%....most people will round that up, making it more in the 17% range (I always figured that if you were digging around in your change to leave exactly 15% that it was a bit insulting, sort of saying 'yes I'll give the standard tip, grudgingly'). I'll usually tip higher on cheap meals, figuring that it takes no less work to serve it.

Now I'm from a mix of Manitoba/northern Ontario parents, white collar background. My wife is from southern Ontario, blue collar background, and she tends to tip a little higher, tending towards 20%--she has that same '15% rule' but she likes to exceed it.

Combined with what others have said, I don't think it is a standard Canadian thing. But I can think of a couple of possibilities:

- A lot of Canadians go over the board for cheap shopping. They are there to save money, and may be in a penny-pinching mood, so perhaps more apt to be stingy on their tip.
- People may be more likely to tip well in local places where they are apt to be back, to help build a good relationship. If they never expect to be in your restaurant ever again, maybe more are likely to be cheap?
- As someone mentioned, a lot of people tended to use the tax on the bill as their guide to the tip, so save math (personally I thought the 15% should be on the tax as well). What is the percent tax on your bill? Also does the bill say what the % tax is? If it doesn't, perhaps just printing that on the bill would help some people realize that it is not a good guideline for tip size?
- Also, there could be some 'red car syndrome' at work? There is an effect in our brains, with the example that if you buy a red car, you suddenly start noticing red cars everywhere. If you are aware of the idea of Canadians tipping poorly, every time that you get a low tip from Canadians you'll really notice it--and likewise if you get a poor tip, you might be more apt to remember that they are Canadian.

Anyway, whatever the reason, sorry that you are getting poor tips


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> This situation is one where you dont know how good you have it. As i'm sure LoveBHMs can tell you out of a server's 4-5 hour shift only about half of it is actually spent serving. The other half is "side work". "Side work" is anything and everything from rolling silverware to washing dishes and making salad dressings to manual labor and janitorial work. How much do you think these restaurants would have to raise their prices if they actually had to pay people minimum wage to do what a full staff of underpaid servers do on a daily basis? This is work we do in order to be able to wait on you so. Be glad that at least you have the option to voice your opinion through tipping because if we all were paid minimum wage your burger would be a lot more than 8 bucks...



Oh and this? if you work corporate i sincerely hope you're not really spending only half your time serving. Legally you can only spend 20% of your time or less doing non-tipping work. I'd never spend more than 1 hour doing prep work and no more than 20 minutes or so doing breakdown at night. I've certainly never washed dishes, made salad dressing or done janitorial work, no way.


----------



## FishCharming (May 11, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh and this? if you work corporate i sincerely hope you're not really spending only half your time serving. Legally you can only spend 20% of your time or less doing non-tipping work. I'd never spend more than 1 hour doing prep work and no more than 20 minutes or so doing breakdown at night. I've certainly never washed dishes, made salad dressing or done janitorial work, no way.



yup, corporate. they cut down on labor cost by not having a DW on during lunch shifts and since i'm the low man on the totem pole... setting up the expo lines, salad station, .5 hour rolling silverware, sweeping, checking every table in the restaurant for corporate approved number of sugar packets... washing salt and pepper shakers and filing each one, dusting all of the tacky ass shit hung on the wall, updating the sign out front... the list goes on and on and on...

and the last place i worked at was privately owned we had an hour and a half opening side work list which included making all of the salad dressings from scratch and then all post shift side work... i didn't mind it too much since i rarely walked from a lunch shift with less than $80. And this was in southern louisiana. So much for that whole "ignorant, classless southerner" stereotype... we had swampfolk come in off their boat that tipped better than 90% of the people up here. 

the other restaurant i work at is a little better with side work but not a whole hell of a lot...


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> yup, corporate. they cut down on labor cost by not having a DW on during lunch shifts and since i'm the low man on the totem pole... setting up the expo lines, salad station, .5 hour rolling silverware, sweeping, checking every table in the restaurant for corporate approved number of sugar packets... washing salt and pepper shakers and filing each one, dusting all of the tacky ass shit hung on the wall, updating the sign out front... the list goes on and on and on...
> 
> and the last place i worked at was privately owned we had an hour and a half opening side work list which included making all of the salad dressings from scratch and then all post shift side work... i didn't mind it too much since i rarely walked from a lunch shift with less than $80. And this was in southern louisiana. So much for that whole "ignorant, classless southerner" stereotype... we had swampfolk come in off their boat that tipped better than 90% of the people up here.
> 
> the other restaurant i work at is a little better with side work but not a whole hell of a lot...



Ridiculous and i think illegal. My understanding is that you can spend no more than 20% of your time on non-tipping work. I have always worked indy and we may have to sweep for a couple of minutes but nothing like what you describe. I'd never have to set up an expo line except taking condiments out of the refrigertor and the kitchen staff would go batshit if i tried to make salad dressing or anything else. I can not imagine anything so boneheaded as not having a dishwasher on a lunch shift; if our dishwasher does not show up one day they have the busboy wash dishes and the manager helps out running food and bussing tables and i get to save on tipout.

Here in MA there have been numerous successful lawsuits against restaurants mostly reguarding tipsharing, all of which have underscored the fact that servers can not be used to subsidize the house, not in labor and not in tipsharing. There are pretty strict rules they have to follow in order to get the tip credit.


----------



## FishCharming (May 12, 2010)

hahahahaha, busboy on for a lunch shift.... hahaha! maybe i should move to MA, lol

Although i did hear a story that 2 people were arrested for refusing to pay a gratuity that was added on to there check... i think it was in PA. i dont know the details and havn't had time to verify. Food for thought though, right?


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hahahahaha, busboy on for a lunch shift.... hahaha! maybe i should move to MA, lol
> 
> Although i did hear a story that 2 people were arrested for refusing to pay a gratuity that was added on to there check... i think it was in PA. i dont know the details and havn't had time to verify. Food for thought though, right?



i heard about that and i believe the charges were dropped. There was at least one other lawsuit i've read about where the judge determined that a "service charge" is allowed to be mandatory but a "gratuity" is not. i'm guessing that is along the lines of the example i gave above where you pay for parts and labor at a garage. i can't say i've ever encountered a situation where a party didn't pay an autograt. i think in independent places they are likely to be somebody's regular haunt, or at least somebody in the party is from around where the restaurant is and they would not embarass themselves. My favorite is when somebody adds to the autograt---that's like Christmas!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hahahahaha, busboy on for a lunch shift.... hahaha! maybe i should move to MA, lol
> 
> Although i did hear a story that 2 people were arrested for refusing to pay a gratuity that was added on to there check... i think it was in PA. i dont know the details and havn't had time to verify. Food for thought though, right?


 
The charges were dropped shortly after they were arrested. I was surprised that it even came to that. I would have thought that the establishment itself would want to keep that kind of thing out of the news. 

I once ate at an asian restaurant with a group of friends. One of the dishes was inedible (the greens were old and rubbery), another hadn't been prepared as we'd requested. We waited for nearly 2 hours for our food, it was served out of order (the rice came after several of the dishes, the appetizers came with the first course) the waiter never came back to check on us after initially filling our glasses with water, and when we attempted to have the 2 items removed from our bill, he argued with us and tried to claim that it was our fault that the food wasn't good because we'd requested it prepared a special way (we'd asked that they add garlic to the bok choy, and to leave sprouts/onions out of another dish). We insisted on seeing the manager, who also yelled at us and refused to remove anything from our bill. When it came, there was a "large group" service charge added, which after discussing, we refused to pay. The owner yelled some more, a few people in my group yelled back, we settled up the bill in cash without paying the service charge. I remember laughing when he threatened to call the police. I thought that he was seriously deluded. As it turns out, based on that PA case, we probably could have been in for some discomfort, had he pressed it any further.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (May 12, 2010)

I don't know how much I usually tip but if minimum wage is standard across the board, food service, retail and such I'd say that the States are way behind. Retail minimum wage here is $10.40/hr. and I think food service is like 9 something. Haven't worked in food service for over two years now and even then I was getting $8.75/hr. minimum.


----------



## Laura2008 (May 13, 2010)

For good service I tip a minimum of 20%. Waiters and waitresses work their asses off and it's rare that I experience poor service. Whether it's Denny's or a nice steakhouse, 99% of the time I get treated awesome. The way I figure is if I can afford to pay for the meal then I can pay for the good service too. If money is tight I stay home and cook my own meals. I believe wait staff in Michigan only get around $4/hour. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

What is considered customary tipping in Ontario? I live very close to Canada so it's always good to know.


----------



## RJI (May 13, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> For good service I tip a minimum of 20%. Waiters and waitresses work their asses off and it's rare that I experience poor service. Whether it's Denny's or a nice steakhouse, 99% of the time I get treated awesome. The way I figure is if I can afford to pay for the meal then I can pay for the good service too. If money is tight I stay home and cook my own meals. I believe wait staff in Michigan only get around $4/hour. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> What is considered customary tipping in Ontario? I live very close to Canada so it's always good to know.




This is true, how often do any of us even get such poor service that we would consider not tipping? I know I could probably count the number of times on one hand and I eat at nice restaurants frequently.


----------



## fat hiker (May 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> In Ontario, I believe servers do make slightly below min wage (and they get away with paying students under 18 even less....I remember being paid $5/h when min wage was $6.95, all those years ago), so my average tip is 20%. If the server is rude or slow (when the place is not packed, at least), they get proportionately less. However, if they are friendly or if I'm a regular at that restaurant, they get a better tip.
> 
> Bartenders are another story - I drink a lot, hahaha, and I tip $1-2 per drink ordered



In Ontario, the minimum wage is $10.25 an hour - unless you are a 'liquor server' (server in an establishment licensed to serve alchohol), then it drops to $8.90 an hour. I believe servers in restaurants that don't serve alcohol get the full $10.25. Both these rates were increased on March 31, 2010.
(http://www.labour.gov.on.ca/info/minimumwage/)

In Quebec, the rates are $9.50 and $8.25, and the lower rate is for 'employees receiving tips' - that gets defined as all restaurants except fast food, all establishments that serve alcohol, all 'home delivery' food services (pizza delivery, 'greek on wheels', etc.) AND all accomodations - hotel, motel, etc.
(http://www.cnt.gouv.qc.ca/en/wages-pay-and-work/wages/index.html)

Minimum wages for most jobs in Canada are set by the provinces.

And, it's curious, but up here its the floods of American tourists who are seen as poor tippers.... except for the odd ones who drop 25% instead of 15%.


----------



## Zowie (May 17, 2010)

I was actually thinking about this today. I think the reason Quebecers are such cheap bastards is because for the longest time it was the norm to tip the amount that the taxes came out to. 
But now they've dropped to 13%, that makes for a meager tip.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

No matter where I go, regardless of the state or country, I tip 20% unless the waiter is neglectful or surly. In fact, I won't eat out with someone who under-tips and have broken up with men who are poor tippers. It's almost always an indicator of their own generosity.

No, it is not my fault or problem if they are paid sub-minimum wages, and it's not my responsibility to subsidize their salaries, but I know a great many people in the service industry who break their asses, and I too worked in sales/customer service and dealt with the public everyday. 

When you tip well, they remember you. When you tip poorly, it's not a good idea to return. 

Everyone is struggling. I do my part to help when I can. People who make a big deal trying to justify their crappy behavior are not the kind of people I would socialize with anyway. Honestly, I'd rather hang out with the wait staff (and have).


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 15, 2010)

For me it depends on refills and wait time.

REFILLS: "Please make sure that I have adequate liquid when eat my entree"

WAIT TIME: "Please address me within 10 minutes of seating. Do not hover, and do not tell me your life-story for effect"

Result: "30% tip plus up-charge to whole numbers to the credit receipt. "



You cut my hair? 50% solid as long as you are cool with #2 and clippers.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2010)

In Australia, we traditionally have no tipping culture, but if you receive excellent service, you tip. It's not required, and not really expected, but it's a nice gesture, especially if you had a brilliant experience with a waiter.

I really thought this thread was about the human equivalent of cow tipping, to be honest


----------



## Zowie (Sep 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> In Australia, we traditionally have no tipping culture, but if you receive excellent service, you tip. It's not required, and not really expected, but it's a nice gesture, especially if you had a brilliant experience with a waiter.
> 
> I really thought this thread was about the human equivalent of cow tipping, to be honest



Australia?

...I thought you were Canadian...


----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Australia?
> 
> ...I thought you were Canadian...


... Oh god I hope Cakeboy doesn't see this...
Nah, I'm an Aussie


----------



## Zowie (Sep 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> ... Oh god I hope Cakeboy doesn't see this...
> Nah, I'm an Aussie



What does Cakeboy have to do with it?

But that's really cool. I love talking to people who are REALLY far away.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 23, 2010)

everybody is far away


----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> What does Cakeboy have to do with it?
> 
> But that's really cool. I love talking to people who are REALLY far away.


He gives me crap about being Australian, and I give him crap about being Canadian. I think there just might be a field day after this  lol


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 24, 2010)

Because of exchange rate issues and differences in costs of living I'll leave all the quantities in Mexican Pesos, all that matters is the percentage right? 

I eat out at least once a week but it's usually at chain restaurants so I always leave 20 pesos for regular service (my part of the check never amounts to more than 150 pesos), 15 for bad service (or the exact 10% depending on how bad a service we're talking about) and 25 or more for good service.

For the rare times I do eat at more expensive places I usually just leave those same quantities but instead of it being in pesos it's in percentage (so regular service gets 20*%* and so on).

I've only not tipped twice in my entire life and those times were the worst restaurant experiences I've ever had.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 24, 2010)

Normally, when I go out to somewhere that's not fast food (gah, it's been awhile on that...soon though), my bill doesn't exceed 15 dollars. I too follow the BigChaz method of tipping. 3 bucks is the default on any check 15 dollars or less for good service. That way I'm sure to at least give 20%. 

HOWEVER. There was this one time. It was extremely confusing. Me and my friends had just gotten out of The Dark Knight midnight premiere. I was dressed as Joker, my friend was dressed as Two-Face (See exhibit A)

EXHIBIT A







It was a Denny's, middle of the night, pretty damn dead. We were seated, had our orders taken, and drinks brought by one waitress who was acting really REALLY weird towards us. Then, our food was brought out and we were waited on the rest of the time by a different waitress entirely. 

Obviously, If this bitch passed us off on someone else because we were dressed up like MOVIE CHARACTERS...I didn't want to give her any tip, but the other waitress was REALLY nice. So, I had a predicament. I tipped my normal amount, but my friends didn't. 

Service industry people...Comment? Please?


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 24, 2010)

she was probably cut. so instead of waiting for you guys to finish before she could leave she probably just gave you to another server. she should have said something to you about it though.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> she was probably cut. so instead of waiting for you guys to finish before she could leave she probably just gave you to another server. she should have said something to you about it though.



Sorry, I should have mentioned, she was still there when we left.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 24, 2010)

well, the second waitress might have been your real waitress and the first one might have just been helping her out by greeting you and getting your drinks/order.

or

she may still have been cut and wanted to finish her side work instead of waiting on another table. (when i get cut, unless i KNOW i'm going to get a good tip i always dump my tables so i can blast through sidework and bail)

or

she might've just assumed you all would be shitty tippers. you all look kinda young and the under 21ers are rarely good tippers.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> she might've just assumed you all would be shitty tippers. you all look kinda young and the under 21ers are rarely good tippers.



Yeah, I've had this happen, when I go to restaurants with my friends. I completely understand them because yes, we are loud, young, generally ordering the cheapest thing on the menu. I don't hold it against them, it's still their income after all.


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Goreki said:


> He gives me crap about being Australian, and I give him crap about being Canadian. I think there just might be a field day after this  lol



Did you know that Australians lick koala BEARS for their hallucinogenic properties? it's true, I read it on the internets! Woot woot!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> Did you know that Australians lick koala BEARS for their hallucinogenic properties? it's true, I read it on the internets! Woot woot!


Careful--there's Koala chlamydia epidemic going on--be careful what you're licking!!!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Goreki said:


> I really thought this thread was about the human equivalent of cow tipping, to be honest



I was rather sad to find out that it wasn't.

Canadian tipping indeed.


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Careful--there's Koala chlamydia epidemic going on--be careful what you're licking!!!!



Koala bears are all whores


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 25, 2010)

I honestly thought this was some strange game people played like cow tipping, when i read the title lol.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 25, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Normally, when I go out to somewhere that's not fast food (gah, it's been awhile on that...soon though), my bill doesn't exceed 15 dollars. I too follow the BigChaz method of tipping. 3 bucks is the default on any check 15 dollars or less for good service. That way I'm sure to at least give 20%.
> 
> HOWEVER. There was this one time. It was extremely confusing. Me and my friends had just gotten out of The Dark Knight midnight premiere. I was dressed as Joker, my friend was dressed as Two-Face (See exhibit A)
> 
> ...



Where I work we always help each other out with our tables. If you're in the kitchen and somebody else's food is up, you always just take it and run it to the table. If i see another waitress's drinks on the bar, i'll run them. We're always asking each other for help, it's part of being a team. If somebody gets held up at a table, it's not uncommon at all for one of us to greet some customers and get a drink order or explain the specials to give their waitress time to get to the table. If one of us has the time, we'll always ask our coworkers if they need any help with anything like making a cappucino or bringing a pepper mill to a table.

Calling a waitress a "bitch" because you _think_ you were passed off is really shitty. Oh and if it was the middle of the night, she might have been working a double shift and have been on her feet for 12 hours. Having to deal with some guys dressed up as movie characters may have just annoyed her when she was already exhausted. Let's say she did go to another waitress and say "I just can't deal with this right now, can you take them?" then so what? You got good service tip your normal amount without worrying about the inner workings of the Denny's table assignments.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Careful--there's Koala chlamydia epidemic going on--be careful what you're licking!!!!


 you beat me to it.

And Cakeboy, you rat, male koalas are man whores... they actually kind of force themselves on the females.
This is why we all get warned about drop bears as kids. Little chlamydia ridden sacs of rape!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Calling a waitress a "bitch" because you _think_ you were passed off is really shitty. Oh and if it was the middle of the night, she might have been working a double shift and have been on her feet for 12 hours. Having to deal with some guys dressed up as movie characters may have just annoyed her when she was already exhausted. Let's say she did go to another waitress and say "I just can't deal with this right now, can you take them?" then so what? You got good service tip your normal amount without worrying about the inner workings of the Denny's table assignments.



1) *If* she passed us off because we were dressed up, then yes, she was a bitch. I don't take that back. At all. 

2) It's the principle of the thing. We're in fucking costume not hurting a soul, not acting out, just sitting there having a good time. What's not to deal with? It's tantamount to passing on a table for any other appearance based discrimination, which is shitty.

3) If you read, I did tip.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 26, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> 1) *If* she passed us off because we were dressed up, then yes, she was a bitch. I don't take that back. At all.
> 
> 2) It's the principle of the thing. We're in fucking costume not hurting a soul, not acting out, just sitting there having a good time. What's not to deal with? It's tantamount to passing on a table for any other appearance based discrimination, which is shitty.
> 
> 3) If you read, I did tip.



not really. i do everything i can not to wait on younger tables. and it's not about being an asshole, it's that if i didnt have to wait on you i could wait on another table with a higher likelihood of a better tip. I totally prequalify every table that comes in and try to finagle accordingly. i have bills to pay, and young people either don't tip or tip horribly (generally speaking) and they are very high maintenance (they constantly need drink refills, they ask for something every single time you walk by their table) 


and as for your #2, as a goth i'm sure that you realize that you get treated differently because of appearance. whether it's fair or not is irrelevant. if you don't like it then dress accordingly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 26, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> . . . Obviously, If this bitch passed us off on someone else because we were dressed up like MOVIE CHARACTERS...I didn't want to give her any tip, but the other waitress was REALLY nice. So, I had a predicament.* I tipped my normal amount, but my friends didn't. *
> 
> Service industry people...Comment? Please?



I understand your friends didn't tip her because she was a bitch in your eyes. But at the end of the night, the other waitress didn't get tipped by your friend either, just by you. Looking At this from the outside, I think the original waitress would have thought "well fuck, they didn't tip her well, big surprise."

So in the end, her Assumption of you not tipping well was correct even if it came about in a skewed way, but she'll never know that. That's assuming also, that she didn't take your ta le because she didn't want too when there could have been a world of reasosns she ended up not helping. 

So in the end, the nice waitress got fucked out of a decent tip from a group of people.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 26, 2010)

For the record I always tip about 20%, unless it was incredibly shitty service (and even then I go with 15%).


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> For the record I always tip about 20%, unless it was incredibly shitty service (and even then I go with 15%).



and you are a good man. but i'd still rather take the middle aged couple who order a bottle of wine and both get $30 steaks with an appetizer and dessert. that way even if they only tip 15% off their $100 check ($15) it's still better than the 20% tip off of your chicken fingers and pepsi which would be $2 on your $10 check.

nothing personal. but if i do get stuck waiting on you you'll still get the same service i'd give to the table i'd expect a big tip from because every now and then i get surprised.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 26, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> and you are a good man. but i'd still rather take the middle aged couple who order a bottle of wine and both get $30 steaks with an appetizer and dessert. that way even if they only tip 15% off their $100 check ($15) it's still better than the 20% tip off of your chicken fingers and pepsi which would be $2 on your $10 check.
> 
> nothing personal. but if i do get stuck waiting on you you'll still get the same service i'd give to the table i'd expect a big tip from because every now and then i get surprised.



Oh yea, I'm not trying to pick a fight here. I get why a waiter would rather have an older group of people than a bunch of teenagers. And yea, there are plenty of friends I have who tip the bare minimum. 
Nah, I totally get it. Just throwing out a different youngin's perspective.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 26, 2010)

Years ago I was at a restaurant with a friend and the service was the worst I've ever had. It took an hour to get our food when the place was barely occupied. Food was cold, no refills, no check-ins; the waiter just hung out with the bartender. We had to stop a different waiter almost two hours later just to get our checks. I ended up over an hour late from my lunchbreak.

Tipping is a part of going out to eat and if you can't set aside at least 15% then eat at home. But there was nothing telling me this waiter was busy with other things, having a bad night, or whatever else he could've blamed it on. My friend tells me that when service is really, really bad you're supposed to leave a single penny, face-down on the table as a message. It's mean, but I was convinced the waiter had the capacity and resources to serve us in a timely manner and simply chose not to.

So I set the penny down and didn't fill anything in for tip on my card. This was the first and only time I didn't tip my waiter.

A few days later I viewed my checking account history and noticed he penciled in a nice $10 tip for my $15 meal. I didn't call the restaurant or anything, but I won't eat there again. 

In hindsight, if I came to a finished table and noticed my "tip" was a single penny I'm sure I'd be pissed too, regardless of whether or not it's deserved.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 26, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> and as for your #2, as a goth i'm sure that you realize that you get treated differently because of appearance. whether it's fair or not is irrelevant. if you don't like it then dress accordingly.



Truthfully, I've never been treated any different in full makeup (RARITY) than I'm treated with no makeup.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 26, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> Years ago I was at a restaurant with a friend and the service was the worst I've ever had. It took an hour to get our food when the place was barely occupied. Food was cold, no refills, no check-ins; the waiter just hung out with the bartender. We had to stop a different waiter almost two hours later just to get our checks. I ended up over an hour late from my lunchbreak.
> 
> Tipping is a part of going out to eat and if you can't set aside at least 15% then eat at home. But there was nothing telling me this waiter was busy with other things, having a bad night, or whatever else he could've blamed it on. My friend tells me that when service is really, really bad you're supposed to leave a single penny, face-down on the table as a message. It's mean, but I was convinced the waiter had the capacity and resources to serve us in a timely manner and simply chose not to.
> 
> ...



there are definitely servers out there that don't deserve to be tipped well if at all. Food times really isn't in the server's control at all, that comes down to the kitchen. but if i were in your situation i would have gotten up and walked out well before my food arrived. 

as for the added tip not only would i have called the restaurant but i'd have called the cops. that's credit fraud.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 26, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> as for the added tip not only would i have called the restaurant but i'd have called the cops. that's credit fraud.



No kidding. I mean, if he had just added the 3 dollars, yeah, I would have overlooked it. But 10? On a 15$ bill?


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Goreki said:


> you beat me to it.
> 
> And Cakeboy, you rat, male koalas are man whores... they actually kind of force themselves on the females.
> This is why we all get warned about drop bears as kids. Little chlamydia ridden sacs of rape!



I kind of want to change my username to RapeSac.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 26, 2010)

How about CakeRape?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 26, 2010)

cakefarts

(dot)com


----------



## Esther (Sep 27, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> cakefarts
> 
> (dot)com



A guy I work with KEEPS talking about that. He said there is pudding farts... cake farts... peanut butter farts. I don't even fully comprehend what the fuck that means!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 27, 2010)

Esther said:


> A guy I work with KEEPS talking about that. He said there is pudding farts... cake farts... peanut butter farts. I don't even fully comprehend what the fuck that means!!



lol just google cakefarts lol

omg


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't Google cakefarts, or any other food-termed farting styles. You don't want to know anything about these people and their fart-fu!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

I googled it. What the fuck.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> cakefarts
> 
> (dot)com





Esther said:


> A guy I work with KEEPS talking about that. He said there is pudding farts... cake farts... peanut butter farts. I don't even fully comprehend what the fuck that means!!





Lil BigginZ said:


> lol just google cakefarts lol
> 
> omg





cakeboy said:


> Don't Google cakefarts, or any other food-termed farting styles. You don't want to know anything about these people and their fart-fu!





bionic_eggplant said:


> I googled it. What the fuck.



I DIED laughing. OMG!!! There's also a meatloaf farts....good lord, the depravity.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2010)

Now I really want to google the various farts. But for some reason the term cucumber-farts keeps popping into my head. The picture of flatulent tzatziki sauce comes to mind as well.


----------

